# Worldmark @ .50 point, can this be true?



## Cathyb (Aug 6, 2008)

On another TUG section a Tugger mentions Worldmark credits now going for
$.50 -- is this ongoing or a one time lucky thing?


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Hi Cathy*

The photo is of the Grand Mayan in Nuevo, 

and yes, here is one that just closed at .44 per point.

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-000-Points-Wo...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Cathyb said:


> On another TUG section a Tugger mentions Worldmark credits now going for
> $.50 -- is this ongoing or a one time lucky thing?


----------



## gmarine (Aug 6, 2008)

That unit actually sold for about 55 cents per credit. The auction had the buyer paying m-fees which most auctions for WM do not have as well $395 in closing costs which when added in bring it to about 54 cents.

Its true WM prices are way down from one to two years ago when they were in the 70 cent range. Now 50-60 is the norm, depending on how many banked credits are included.


----------



## travelhome (Aug 11, 2008)

Why does the price fall so quickly? Does the vacation quality with worldmark drop?

What price do you think it would be stabilized at? 

Wyndham points are <$0.01/pt already, is this bottomed out? Would it drop further?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Why does the price fall so quickly? Does the vacation quality with worldmark drop?
> 
> What price do you think it would be stabilized at?
> 
> Wyndham points are <$0.01/pt already, is this bottomed out? Would it drop further?




IMHO, it is strictly supply and demand. And with PCC ( postcard companies) continuing to pump up the supply, it hard for the demand to keep up with all the supply.

PS I'm moving this to the WM board.


----------



## sfsailors (Aug 11, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Why does the price fall so quickly? Does the vacation quality with worldmark drop?
> 
> What price do you think it would be stabilized at?
> 
> Wyndham points are <$0.01/pt already, is this bottomed out? Would it drop further?



Another reason for low price is the seller have very low rating. I wouldn't bid from this seller even the price is less than 40 cents. Don't waste your time!
Read more here
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70909


----------

